
Winamp returns in 2019 - mmaanniisshh
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/15/winamp-returns-in-2019-to-whip-the-llamas-ass-harder-than-ever/
======
beezischillin
I still use Winamp to this day, even if its place was somewhat diminished by
streaming services. I was kind of sad that the Mac version wasn't the same as
the Windows one. Frankly, sometimes you don't need libraries, syncing,
subscriptions or stores. Sometimes you just want to click on a music file and
play it without having to deal with all that. That's why Winamp was such a
well-loved piece of software: just pop the classic skin on, close the library
and use it to listen to audio.

